
Rust pattern: Rooting an Rc handle - donmcc
http://smallcultfollowing.com/babysteps/blog/2018/04/16/rust-pattern-rooting-an-rc-handle/
======
jaytaylor
Note for other non-rustaceans out there:

In this context, "Rc" stands for "reference counted".

[https://doc.rust-lang.org/std/rc/struct.Rc.html](https://doc.rust-
lang.org/std/rc/struct.Rc.html)

